# W8 cant wait for the 6-Speed Man Trans.



## TurboSleeper (Apr 3, 2002)

I like the lights, and the engine but I hate the automatic trans. I like how the power was smooth through out but not much fun if you cant shift. 
Is the engine two VR6 engines put to gether with two cylinders chopped off or 4 dead ones?


----------



## Ronbo (Aug 19, 2001)

*Re: W8 cant wait for the 6-Speed Man Trans. (TurboSleeper)*

No relation to the VR6 at all. A completely new design. The 6 speed manual is rumored to be available in 2003 with a sport package. This should make the car a lot more desirable IMO.


----------



## Giancarlo (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: W8 cant wait for the 6-Speed Man Trans. (Ronbo)*

Big relation to the VR6, the design was taken from joining two VR4's into a 72 degree V. It shares a lot of things with the VR6, maybe not direct bolt on's but things that are designed exactly the same like the valve's.
This engine and the W12 are both designs made using the VR6 design.


----------

